# Nigerian dwarf goat limping



## amacy (Jul 10, 2017)

We have a 4 yr old Nigerian dwarf doe who just started limping over night a while back. We have checked for something in her hoof, basic injury, etc and had a vet come and look at her.  The vet didn't see anything obvious and so we had an x-ray done.  This vet also didn't see anything from the x-ray. They are out of ideas and I am not sure where to go from here. The doe has a really hard time getting around, is losing weight and is not eating much which tells me she is probably in pain. Is there anything else that you  goat experts would recommend? I feel bad for the doe. She looks miserable.

Thank you for any help!

Adam


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh good grief!

A goat not eating much is always scary.

Have you set her up so she has to move close to zero to access high quality feed and water?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2017)

You can give banamine for pain and it is an anti-inflammatory.
The vet should have prescribed it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 10, 2017)

Where is the limp?
Front leg? Back leg?
Foot? Shoulder? Hip? Knee?
Holding up leg or holding foot up? Shoulder high?


----------



## amacy (Jul 10, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Oh good grief!
> 
> A goat not eating much is always scary.
> 
> Have you set her up so she has to move close to zero to access high quality feed and water?



Yes, she has access to plenty of clean water and food.


----------



## amacy (Jul 10, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> You can give banamine for pain and it is an anti-inflammatory.
> The vet should have prescribed it.



We put her on pain meds for a couple of weeks and it helped her. We were hoping the pain meds would give time for the inflammation (if that is what it was) to settle down but as soon as the pain meds were gone she went back to hurting.


----------



## amacy (Jul 10, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Where is the limp?
> Front leg? Back leg?
> Foot? Shoulder? Hip? Knee?
> Holding up leg or holding foot up? Shoulder high?



Back right leg around the knee area. She holds the foot up or puts very little weight on it. She hobbles around and puts as minimal weight on it as possible.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 10, 2017)

Do you know anyone that does soft tissue therapy?  Massages for horses...that kind of thing?  Of maybe a friend that does physical therapy massage on humans?

It must be a soft tissue issue... slipped tendon, or something funky.

And feeling her super carefully, you can find no slightly warmer spot?


----------



## amacy (Jul 10, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Do you know anyone that does soft tissue therapy?  Massages for horses...that kind of thing?  Of maybe a friend that does physical therapy massage on humans?
> 
> It must be a soft tissue issue... slipped tendon, or something funky.
> 
> And feeling her super carefully, you can find no slightly warmer spot?



I will do some research on that and see if I can find anyone in the area. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

